# Target pro tank



## Smoky Jordan (16/6/16)

Hey vendors 

Who has stock in JHB?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/6/16)

Anyone in JHB getting this?


----------



## skola (17/6/16)

@Vapers Corner @KieranD @Vaperite South Africa @JakesSA @Stroodlepuff @Frostbite 
Tagging a few of the big vendors in case they miss this...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## skola (17/6/16)

@Smoky Jordan looks like nobody in JHB will be stocking this lol


----------



## Smoky Jordan (17/6/16)

skola said:


> @Smoky Jordan looks like nobody in JHB will be stocking this lol


Eish not cool


----------



## skola (20/6/16)

@Sir Vape will you guys be bringing in the SS version at what's the ETA? 
Thanks!


----------



## Sir Vape (20/6/16)

Waiting on supplier feedback @skola . Only have back at the moment but yeah we will be bringing in. Will update.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

